
Business case for continuous delivery - BishoyDemian
https://www.atlassian.com/continuous-delivery/business-case-for-continuous-delivery
======
BishoyDemian
Just found this gem in the wild. Any other good reading material out there for
continuous-* discussing the business case for such industry shift?

